# Need a guide 9/24



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Looking for a guide on September 24th. Wife said she'd be willing to go on a trip for our anniversary. She won't wade but open to maybe anything else. Willing to go anywhere from Galveston down to Baffin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

